# How far would you go to retrieve a fishing lure?



## Bendarwin (Nov 22, 2006)

Took this pic this morning of my boss retrieving a $10 lure despite the obvious hazzard.


----------



## warp81 (Nov 22, 2006)

g as kids we used to dive in to icey cold water and find our way through the maze of snags to retreve our fishin lures, but neva went to that kind of extreme! luckily we dont have crocs in vic!!!!!!!


----------



## RodSydAus (Nov 22, 2006)

he was probably just disappointed his new $10 lure didnt attract the croc so tried waving some fresh meat around in the water...his hand


----------



## PeeJay (Nov 23, 2006)

Id be worried about the ones i cant see!


----------



## darkangel (Nov 23, 2006)

crazy crazy crazy!!!


----------



## mangoman (Nov 23, 2006)

cool, pics lol. did he continue fishing when he retrieved the lure?


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Nov 23, 2006)

Thats crazy lol


----------



## Greebo (Nov 23, 2006)

It looks like you may have the opportunity for a promotion in the near future.


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 23, 2006)

Heh.. I would get it as well.  Its only a massive wild croc defending its territory after all.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 23, 2006)

Stuff that for a joke that size is nothing compared to whats in the adelaide river not far from darwin :|


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 23, 2006)

ur boss has balls i wouldnt dare do that :|


----------



## carpetpythonking (Nov 23, 2006)

hahaha all that for a lure


----------



## Bendarwin (Nov 23, 2006)

Wasn't even his lure.... He just said OOOOh! theres a lure in that tree, I said how about that fella right there on the bank? he went on regardless so I took a picture to show his wife how he died. (he survived though). 

Didn't see a snake all week, not even a file snake and there are heaps there.


----------



## Timotei (Nov 23, 2006)

Lol, u can imagine,

"You know, I've recently decided that you will be the one to take over the company if something ever happened to me. Oh look a lure, I'll just bend RIIIIGHT over and get it."

*Nudge*

"Oops..."


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 23, 2006)

Thats cool!!! I want to go fishing with you guys!!!!


----------



## Bendarwin (Nov 23, 2006)

This company is the RAAF, and I have no ambition of taking it over! Sergeants are easy to replace anyway.


----------



## Bakes (Nov 23, 2006)

Ben
I went out goose shooting with a mate a few weeks ago and he told me there wern't any crocs in this swamp. He went out up to his waste to collect some geese (I was to scared). I went up on the dam wall and noticed a 3-3 and a half meter croc sliding into the water. I put a round in front of its head but it didn't stop it and it was heading for my mate. Luckly it couldn't submerge as the water was shallow (deep mud but) then it went left and I told my mate to go right. He couldn't see the croc and it couldn't see him due to the reeds.He made it out and I reported the run in with the parks croc catchers later that night. The next week we saw a bloke in the same spot up to his waste and calmly told him to get out of the water!


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 23, 2006)

Crocs are onlydangerous when u can't se them


----------



## cwarren72 (Nov 23, 2006)

lol lucky it wasn't a $50 one


----------



## dragozz (Nov 23, 2006)

Timotei said:


> Lol, u can imagine,
> 
> "You know, I've recently decided that you will be the one to take over the company if something ever happened to me. Oh look a lure, I'll just bend RIIIIGHT over and get it."
> 
> ...



hahaha that's funny!


----------



## nook171 (Nov 23, 2006)

$10 or a $100 lure i wouldnt risk my life for a lure



funny if it was fake lol


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 24, 2006)

lol bakes i remember goin fishing down the daly river with the ex about 5-7yrs ago they were netting it from side to side anyways the level was deep enough for them to walk through a lil under the waist but deep enough for a croc anyways im in the boat not game enough to move then all of a sudden u here splashing in the water the guys jumping out and a 10ft croc was on its way towards them lol i nearly pooped me undies never again will i go down daly in a dinghy at 2am LOL........


----------

